# GR style Eyeballs for Cheap



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

So I fell in love with these:






but not the $29 price tag plus shipping.

So I saw a pack of 3 plastic baseballs at dollar tree---$1

I had these paints and sprays on hand:








I loved Spookmarts eyeballs from a couple years back :








So I did a combo, and here are the quick and dirty steps....

1. Spray baseballs brown (you could even use whiffleballs too-I used one and planning on throwing a tiny led in there )
2. Quick dusting with stone spray- or if you don't have, throw some sand on it for texture.
2. Find and print an eyeball online
3. Modgepodge the eyeball on. 
4. Moss: put in a box and spray it the bright red
5. MP the moss on or spray glue- you can add other elements too- I cut some hair off an old horse mask. Heck ladies, you can use your own after clog the sink after showering. I know it happens to me...
6. Dab the moss and ball with the burnt sienna 
7 Clear gloss polyacrylic spray for shiny eyeball.
8. I think it needs to be shinier--use clear nail polish or shellac.


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

That's cool. Awesome work!,,


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

You knocked it out of the park!!!!!!
(Get it?!?!?!) hahahahahaha


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love you guys...and your corny puns too!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Great job, mm!!! These are a home run punkineater in for the steal ba da bum!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

No problem...steal all you want. Thats why I posted a how to....I can't take the prices on those originals...Hope the helps whoever has their "eye" on making one!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

They look great! Nice choices of materials; you definitely got all your bases covered.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Great job!
Would you share your eyeball graphic with us?!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

U did a fabulous job MM, I think they look better than the original


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Awesome job! Thank you for sharing.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Great Job Martixmom. My wife, Wicket Gramdma, forced me to buy the ones from GR. Yours are much better.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I wish I saw this sooner, great job!!! I thought the GR ones looked so cool, i ordered some a few weeks a go & just got them last week...THEY ARE CRAP!!! they look horrible and nowhere near anything as good as the pictures, and certainly not even anywhere close to as good as yours! Yours look like more of what I was expecting for the $24 I spent on them (on sale)...yours are amazing!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

those are fantastic ... like you I held off buying them ... now that they are affordable and thanks to you ... now know how to make them ... I think they are a future project ... thanks!


----------

